# any way to salvage starchy corn?



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

My neighbor gave us several large bags, some as big as 50lbs of sweet corn gone starchy, anyone know of a use for it besides animal treats?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Cornbread, corn cookies (African and Italian style) 

Make creamed corn or succotash and add a tablespoon of honey, salt and pepper.

Mix some amylase enzymes (found in bananna peels that makes the fruit sweet when ripe) to convert the starches to sugar and then ferment to make whiskey.

Or try canning some with a bit of sugar and see how it turns out.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I made relish out of my over ripe corn, and it turned out really good. 

I think I'd also try making some sort of creamed corn and mess with it to see if I could get something decent. I like to add corn mush to cornbread, and I don't care for it sweet anyway.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I was wondering if they could be used to make whiskey. These are some great ideas


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Dehydrate it and use it for corn meal. Grind it only when you need it and you will have some great cornbread!


----------

